# مشروع بالخرطوم



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 يوليو 2006)

مشروع لانشاء مجمع تقني بالخرطوم يتكون من جامعة ومبني اداري استثماري وقاعة مؤتمرات


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله المشروع عاجبني جدا بس يا ريت المساقط للتوضيح 
بعد اذنك يا ريت تشوف مشروعي المتواضع وتنقضه 
الموضوع بأسم (غايه في الأهميه مقدم من علي الشناوي )


وشكرا اخوك علي


----------



## kasem_320 (13 يوليو 2006)

مشاء الله المشروع رائع جدا
لكن هناك فكرة أريد أن أقترحة.........
لو كانت الكتلة التي على اليمين في المبنى الدائري بلون أخر مثلا الأحمر لكانت عنصر يشد النظر
مجرد إقتراح لا أكثر 
ويبقى العمل مميز ،،


----------



## معمارة الاسلام (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم مككن اعرف لمن هذا المشروع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 يوليو 2006)

*احمد حسني رضوان*

ما المصود بمن؟
المعماري ام المالك ام المستخدمين؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 يوليو 2006)

*مشروع مجمع تقني بمدينة الخرطوم بالسودان*

المشروع الذب اضفته كما ذكرت من قبل هو جامعة خاصة وملحق بها مبني اداري استثماري بالاضافة الي قاعة مؤتمرات دولية ومركز تجاري للتكنولوجيا وفندق صغير ، والمشروع تحت التنفيذ ويقع بطريق المطار جنوب الحديقة الدولية ، ويمكن للاخوة السودانيين زيارة الموقع في اي وقت ، كما ارغب من جميع اعضاء المنتدي ابداء الرأي فيه ،
ملحق الموقع العام للمشروع


----------



## معمارة الاسلام (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للمعلومة وقد وصلت من خلال تعليقك الاخير كما اني شاهدت المبنى في احد الصحف


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 يوليو 2006)

اري الكثير قد شاهد المشروع بدون ابداء اي رأي او اقتراح


----------



## مهدي عبدي (16 يوليو 2006)

اخي مشروعك في غاية الروعه لكن عن ادنك اين تدرس


----------



## أروى (16 يوليو 2006)

المشروع رائع جدا
يارب التوفيق دايما


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 يوليو 2006)

الاخ مهدي
انا اعمل مدرسا باحدي الجامعات المصرية ، وشكرا علي تعليقك علي المشروع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## راشد حبيب الله (17 يوليو 2006)

سامي حسن 
الفكرة لهذا المشروع جميلة جدا و ارجو لك مزيد من التقدم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ راشد حبيب الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)

*تابع مشروع الخرطوم*


----------



## أمجد مبارك (17 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المشروع هو عبارة عن جامعة كمبيوترمان الغريب في الموضوع انا ادرس في نفس الجامعة بقسم العمارة وعم ما قريب ان شاء الله سوف اعرض لكم كليب كامل عن الجامعة وهو في الاصل اضافة للجامعة الحالية


----------



## أمجد مبارك (17 يوليو 2006)

انا اسمع كتير بالمهندس احمد حسني رضوان واحب ان اتعرف وذلك بغرض الاستفادة وخصوصا اني طالب بالسنة الثالثة واحب اعرف مكان الاقامة الحالي وشكرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشروع رائع .. ولكن يحتاج المزيد من الوقت للاستفاده منه ونقده في نفس الوقت ..

ياريت من الاعضاء ان يتفاعلوا مع المشروع ويسألوا وينقدوا ويستفسروا كي يستفيد الجميع وعدم الاكتفاء بشكر المصمم ومدحه فقط .. مع العلم انه جدير بذلك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 يوليو 2006)

الشكر لكل من شارك بالرأي ، بالفعل كما ذكر الاخ ابوصالح ، الغرض ليس وضع الصورة للمدح فقط بقدر ما هو موضوع للمناقشة وتبادل الاراء ووجهات النظر حتي لو اختلفت ، المشروع كما ذكر الاخ امجد هو المنشآت الجديدة لكلية كمبيوترمان بالخرطوم المفترض تطويرها لتصبح جامعة تحت مسمس جامعة المستقبل ، ويقع بالخرطوم العاصمة السودانية بطريق المطار ،جنوب الحديقة الدولية ، وقد كان الموقع المحدد للمشروع (50 *390) هو المحدد الرئيسي للمشروع ، بالاضافة للبرنامج الوظيفي الكبير ...........والمشروع يتم تنفيذه في الوقت الحالي واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقني والفريق المشارك لي في انهائه بشكل جيد حتي يكون اضافة حقيقية كما ذكر الاخ امجد......
بالنسبة للاخ امجد يسعدني بالقطع التعرف عليك وانا مقيم بالقاهرة واتواجد بالخرطوم لمدة اسبوع او عشرة ايام شهريا لمتابعة العمل بالمشروع..........ولكن فريق العمل موجود بموقع العمل يوميا وتستطيع الذهاب بنفسك للموقع ومشاهدته علي الطبيعة بل ويمكنك ايضا اذا احتجت ان تذهب لمير التنفيذ او المهندس المشرف المقيم وسوف يقدمون كل العون..............
الشكر مرة اخري لكل من شارك بالرأي او النقد وفي انتظار المزيد من الآراء.......


----------



## master-z (18 يوليو 2006)

المشروع يبدو جيدا لكن ماذا عن عدد المواقف 
و شكرا


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (18 يوليو 2006)

مشروعك جميل


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (18 يوليو 2006)

من هو المنفذ


----------



## خضر أسعد (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروع جميل وطريقة اظهار جيدة ..... هل تستعمل الــ V-Ray


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 يوليو 2006)

المشروع تم اظهاره باستخدام ال Vray بالفعل
تقوم بتنفيذ المشروع شركة مقاولات سودانية Danfodio
هل المقصود بالمواقف اماكن انتظار السيارات؟


----------



## توفيق مفتاح (19 يوليو 2006)

مشروع جميل جدا ارجو المزيد من التقدم وا اتمنى ان ار مشاريع با ستخدام الاوتو كاد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 يوليو 2006)

المشروع تم عمله كله بالاوتوكاد اخ توفيق


----------



## المهندسة مي (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. م/أحمد .. 
مشكور جدا على هذا المشروع .. 
جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه الإفادة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لتلك الكلمات الجميلة، ارجو من الجميع نقد المشروع وبلا خجل حتي نثري المنتدي بالرأي والرأي الآخر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوه السودانيون زيارة موقع المشروع علي الطبيعة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوه السودانيون زيارة موقع المشروع علي الطبيعة


----------



## kandasha (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بكل صدق انت خربته المبنى بتاعك ده باللون الاحمر . اساسا مافى لزوم لى اللون ده يا استاذ . دى اساليب طلبه زى ما حاول الاخ مهدى يوضح ليك؟


----------



## tahani (26 يوليو 2006)

لشكرا اخي الكريم ........لاحظت لك مشاركتين عن السودان اود لو امكن معرفة مصدر معلوماتك او الموقع لاني بصدد العمل هناك


----------



## tahani (26 يوليو 2006)

لشكرا اخي الكريم ........لاحظت لك مشاركتين عن السودان اود لو امكن معرفة مصدر معلوماتك او الموقع لاني بصدد العمل هناك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للاخ kandashaعلي الرأي ولكن اذا نظرت للتصميم بامعان ستجد اللون له معني


----------



## kandasha (29 يوليو 2006)

tahani السلام عليكم 
(مصدر معلوماتك او الموقع ) بالنسبه لى ايه بالظبط لو امكن ؟؟؟؟.......


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

ما المقصود بمصدر معلوماتي؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 أغسطس 2006)

tahani
اذا كان هناك نية للعمل بالسودان فيفضل اذا كنت من خارج السودان السؤال عن بعض التفاصيل الهامة:
السكن
المواصلات
الطعام
فهذه الاشياء الاساسية قد تكون مكلفة الي حد ما اذا ما قورنت بتكلفتها في مصر
من الاشياء الهامة التي تعرضت لها عند بداية عملي بالسودان (التطعيم)
واعتقد ان المعماري السوداني قد يساعد في الامداد بالمعلومات التفصيلية في هذا الصدد


----------



## أم زينب (4 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل حقا.ز واذكر انني عندما كنت في السودان حضرت لقاء تنويريا في جامعة كمبيوترمان عنه... أتمنى لو تمدنا بملف الانيميشن الخاص بالمشروع.. فقد كان جذابا جدا.. ولي عودة ان شاء الله للنقد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 أغسطس 2006)

ام زينب ......ملف الانيميشن كبير جدا .....واذا كنت بالسودان وكنت انا هناك وقتها يمكنني اعطائك نسخة منه عل Cd


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة السودانيون ......سأكون بالخرطوم من اليوم باذن الله ولمدة اسبوع .....اتمني ان القاكم واتمني تشريقكم لي بزيارة موقع كمبيوترمان بشارع المطار جنوب الحديقة الدولية.......يسعدني مقابلتكم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أغسطس 2006)

توقعت مقابلة اي من الاخوة السودانيون الاعضاء بالملتقي ولكم للاسف لم يحدث.......اتمني مقابلتهم قي الزيارة القادمة باذن الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة السودانيون.....
احتاج لمهندس مدني او مساعد مهندس للقيام ببعض اعمال الحصر واستلام الاعمال المنفذه بالمشروع.......هل يمكنكم مساعدتي؟


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة السودانيون.....
احتاج لمهندس مدني او مساعد مهندس للقيام ببعض اعمال الحصر واستلام الاعمال المنفذه بالمشروع.......هل يمكنكم مساعدتي؟


----------



## Alnazeer (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي الباشمهندس /أحمد
المشروع ممتاز جدا؛ ويعكس أوجه التطور التقني في مدينة الخرطوم .
لك من الشكر أجزله ومن التوفيق خالصه ...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2006)

Al Nazeer
الواقع انه توجد نهضة عمرانية في السودان...وان كانت بطيئة بعض الشئ....الا انه هناك فرص للتنمية العمرانية بشكل كبير جدا.....واعتقد ان علينا دور ومسئولية كبيرة في المساهمة في هذه النهضة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ Syrh ارجو ان يكون المشروع مفيد لك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*صور من الموقع*

بعض الصور للموقع اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## هيثم محمد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع جميل مشكووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدي2006 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شخصيا أجده عمل متميز
واصل أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك أخي هيشم محمد ومحمدي 2006


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة السودانيون من اعضاء وزوار المنتدي ارجو ابداء الرأي


----------



## الخطابي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظ


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (21 فبراير 2007)

قبل كل شيئ ايها الرائع الاستاذ احمد.اين يكون هذا المبني.وهل هي فكره وتصميم ام واقع سيعاش؟العمل هذا اضخم من ان نعلق عليه.
يضج بالجمال.لاباس منه تعليق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 فبراير 2007)

الاخ محمد الواثق
هذا المشروع هو قيد التنفيذ بالفعل ويقع علي قطعة الاض جنوب الحديقة الدولية مباشرة علي طريق الخرطوم مدني( المطار) ، وقد انتهينا تقريبا من البدروم وجار صب بلاطات الدور الارضي، واذا كان لديك الوقت للزيارة ، فهناك المهندس مخلص( مدير المشروع) والمهندس اسلام( مهندس التنفيذ) ، ويمكنك تشريفنا بالزيارة عنما يسمح وقتك، للاطلاع علي المشروع علي الطبيعة ، والمشروع مملوك لكلية كمبيوتر مان ليكون جامعة المستقبل باذن الله ، وهو من تنفيذ شركة دانفوديو بتمويل من بنك ام درمان الوطني برأس مال حوالي 45 مليون دولار امريكي، ومن المنتظر الانتهاء منه بمشيئة الله في منتصف 2008 .
هذا هو ما لدي الآن من معلومات ، واذا كان لديك اية استفسارات اخري ارجو ارسالها ومستعد للاجابة عليها علي الفور، مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (21 فبراير 2007)

الاخ محمد الواثق
هذا المشروع هو قيد التنفيذ بالفعل ويقع علي قطعة الاض جنوب الحديقة الدولية مباشرة علي طريق الخرطوم مدني( المطار) ، وقد انتهينا تقريبا من البدروم وجار صب بلاطات الدور الارضي، واذا كان لديك الوقت للزيارة ، فهناك المهندس مخلص( مدير المشروع) والمهندس اسلام( مهندس التنفيذ) ، ويمكنك تشريفنا بالزيارة عنما يسمح وقتك، للاطلاع علي المشروع علي الطبيعة ، والمشروع مملوك لكلية كمبيوتر مان ليكون جامعة المستقبل باذن الله ، وهو من تنفيذ شركة دانفوديو بتمويل من بنك ام درمان الوطني برأس مال حوالي 45 مليون دولار امريكي، ومن المنتظر الانتهاء منه بمشيئة الله في منتصف 2008 .
هذا هو ما لدي الآن من معلومات ، واذا كان لديك اية استفسارات اخري ارجو ارسالها ومستعد للاجابة عليها علي الفور، مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## م / وليد (7 أبريل 2007)

*المستقبل يبدا من هنا*

رغم اننى اعمل فى مشروع فى نفس المنطقة بالمطار الا انها المرة الاولى التى ارى فيها التصميم كاملا.....
اعتقد انه مجهود كبير و مقدر و سيكون اضافة حقيقية للخرطوم و قد كان يسبب لنا هاجسا لانه يقع تقريبا فى مسار هبوط الطائرات الى مطار الخرطوم اما الان و المطار فى طريقه الى الانتقال فاعتقد ان تلك المشكلة قد حلت و ارجو ان يكون قد وضع فى الاعتبار امتداد المبنى راسيا بعد رحيل المطار.


----------



## م / وليد (8 أبريل 2007)

اعود فاقول ان توزيع الكتل يبدو جيدا و نسبة لان القياسات غير واضحة اود ان اسال كيف تم المزج بين وظيفة المحاضرات التى تتطلب بحورا واسعة و بين الامتداد الراسى الذى يتطلب وجود بحور قصيرة نسبيا.


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

مشروع ممتاز جدا 
وأتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## م / وليد (11 أبريل 2007)

يبدو انك مشغول هذه الايام.....فلم تتمكن من الرد...اتمنى ان نلتقى فى موقع العمل حتى اسمع منك حول هذا المشروع الضخم.


----------



## لاأشبه أحداً (11 أبريل 2007)

> اعود فاقول ان توزيع الكتل يبدو جيدا و نسبة لان القياسات غير واضحة اود ان اسال كيف تم المزج بين وظيفة المحاضرات التى تتطلب بحورا واسعة و بين الامتداد الراسى الذى يتطلب وجود بحور قصيرة نسبيا


 

السلام عليكم ..
أضم صوتي للتساؤل اعلاه للمهندس وليد , وقعت في ذات المشكلة وكنت أفكر في عمل انشاءات منفصلة .. settlement joints كحل يفصل الإنشاءات عن بعضها .. فكيف تم حل هذه المشكلة؟؟


أولاً التصميم يبدو طبعاً جميلاً جداً ,وعندي بس شوية أسئلة.. الحقيقة مافهمت ماهي فائدة الفندق بالضبط في جامعة كمبيوترمان كما أوردت حضرتك في إحدى المداخلات .. 

بخصوص التصميم نفسه ذكر أحد الاخوة شيئاً بخصوص اللون الأحمر , لون ممتاز طبعاً وجذّاب في الديزاين لكن لأن ظروف الشمس هنا في السودان والإنعكاس .. أعتقد الرفض للألوان المشّعة ينبع من الظروف البيئية ولو لاحظت لن تجد ألواناً زاهية كثيراً ماعدا تقريباً الشوارع الرئيسية والمباني الحديثة.. لكن عن نفسي فقد أعجبني جداً


والشيئ الذي لم أستطع فهمه جيداً من السايت بلان هو الروابط بين الكتل, هل هي اسانسيرات , حتى في البلان لم أستطع رؤية وظيفتها لصغر الصورة طبعاً لكن خمنت .. بإختصار أرى الروابط بين الكتل ضعيفة نوعاً .. 

لكن ككل المشروع يبدو جذاباً ولن أستطيع مقاومة زيارة الموقع ..
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 أبريل 2007)

انا اعتذر عن الرد في الايام السابقة حيث انني كنت في اجازة سنوية خارج القاهرة لمده اسبوع
اعدكم بالرد في خلال ساعات حتي استطيع قراءة التعليقات
شكرا علي اهتمام الاخوة بالتعليق واعتذر مرة اخري علي تاخري بالرد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 أبريل 2007)

كما اعدكم برفع مساقط جميع الادوار للتعرف بصورة اوضح علي المشروع


----------



## architect_a_a (11 أبريل 2007)

مشروع جيد وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
بالنسبة لموضوع تعدد الاستخدامات بيت القصول وقاعات المحاضرات فقد تم الاعتماد علي استخدام Frames في الدور الارضي في حدود 17 متر للبحر ، ثم قمنا بزرع اعمدة في الادوار الاولي وحتي الاخيرة لاستخدامها في تقسيمات الفصول، وان كان التصميم يعتمد علي تجميع الاستخدامات التي تتطلب بحورا واسعة فوق بعضها البعض

بالنسبة للفندق....
من المخطط ان يكون المجمع مكونا من جزئين، المرحلة الاولي وتشمل الجامعة، والثانية وتشمل قاعة مؤتمرات ومجمع تقني وفندق لاسكان الوفود والطلاب والاساتذه المغتربين، والهدف ان تخدم المرحلة الثانية المؤتمرات والندوات التي قد تعقد بالخرطوم، واعتقد ان الاخوة السودانيون يعلمون اهمية وجود هذه النوعية من المبان في هذا الموقع خاصة بعد نقل المطار الي مكان أخر

بالنسبة الامتداد الرأسي، بعد انتقال المطار، فالمبني مصمم علي اساس ارضي واربعة ادوار ، ليحتوي حوالي 8000 -11000 طالب علي اكبر تقدير، والاساسات مصممة علي فرض امتداد المبني لثمانية ادوار فوق الارضي، وقد صممت السلالم وعناصر الاتصال الرأسي علي هذا الاساس، لاستيعاب هذه الزيادة المتوقعة في المستقبل

وبالنسبة للربط بين المباني، قهناك بعض السلالم والمصاعد التي تم توزيعهل لخدمة المباني بشكل عملي بقدر الامكان

بالنسبة للون الاحمر، فقد وجد فريق المصممين انه يحدث نوع من الجذب البصري والمقصود ليس استخدام الاحمر بالذات ، قد يكون لونا أخر يتفق مع هذه الرؤية عند تنفيذ الواجهات باذن الله

وارجو من الاخوة السودانيون التكرم بزيارة الموقع للوقوف علي مدي المجهود الكبير المبذول من كافة الاطراف علي الرغم مما نواجهه من مشكلات بالموقع،


----------



## قدمونا (11 أبريل 2007)

فعلاً المشروع بغاية الروعة وقمة الفن المعماري


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 أبريل 2007)

مشروع جميل ولكن لدي سؤال بخصوص تخطيط المشروع .
هل المباني المجاورة للمشروع هي امر قائم؟
هل بالامكان شرح فكرة المشروع؟
اشرك على الجهد الرائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 أبريل 2007)

هذه بعض الصور للموقع من الطبيعة
ارجو ان تساعد علي فهم طبيعة الموقع ويتضح منها عدم وجود مبان مجاورة بشكل كثيف

بالنسبة للفكرة العامة للمشروع فقد تلخصت في محاولة التعامل مع موقع شريطي وضيق مساحته 50 * 385 مترا ومطلوب ترك 20 م من ال 50 مترا، مع احتواء البرنامج علي 7 كليات ومكتبة ومبني ادارة ومسجد وصالة العاب ومبتي رئاسة الجامعة ،وهذا يشكل المرحلة الاولي للمشروع، وهي الحزء الشريطي من المشروع، واذا نظنا للمسقط الافقي العام فسنجد ان فريق التصميم حاول عمل تصميم يتسم بقدر كبير من الديناميكية التي تعبر عنها تكنولوجيا المعلومات - الدراسة التخصصية للجامعة - في هذا الموقع المحدود في مساحته وابعاده نسبيا........وفي نفس الوقت مراعاه النواحي الوظيفية من حركة وتهوية وانارة وعلاقات وظيفية وخلافة.......

ة للمرحلة الثانية فهي الجزء الذي ياخذ الجانب الايسر من المناظير....ويضم كما ذكرت من قبل قاعة مؤتمرات، ومركز تقني، وفندق بالاضافة لجراج سيارات....والفكرة هي محاولة الاستفادة من المباني القائمة وتطويرها مع اضافة بعض المباني الجديدة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 أبريل 2007)

صور للموقع من الطبيعة


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 أبريل 2007)

لقد تم حل الموقع العام بشكل جميل رغم الكثافة العالية.
ولكن لدى سؤال بخصوص مواد التشطيب الخارجية للمباني ؟
احساسي من النظر للصور هو استخدام كارتنووال هل هذا صحيح


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للاخ حسام عبد الله، وبالنسبة لمواد التشطيبات الخارجية للمباني فجار الآن اختيارها ، بما يلائم طبيعة المناخ في السودان، وقد تضمن التصميم استخدام Curtain Walls ، في بعض المناطق مع استخدامDouble Glazing، وزجاج عاكس ومفرغ الهواء ، مرة أخري شكرا لك علي ملاحظاتك


----------



## حسام عبدالله (12 أبريل 2007)

مجهود رائع ويعطيك العافية.
اتمنى رؤية بعض المشاركات من قبلك في موضوع الاسكان الاقتصادي المطروح من قبلي


----------



## Rony (13 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك مشروع في غاية الروعة سواء بالتصميم أو الإخراج


----------



## adullynew (27 مايو 2007)

توزيع الكتل والتعامل مع الفضائات جيد ويدل على امكانية المصمم بس التفاصيل الخارجية غير محبوكة وتحتاج الى بعض التهدئة خصوصا انه هذه التفاصيل تشوش على الفكرة
بس ياريت تشرح المضمون الرمزي للمشروه هو يبين متاثر بالعمارة التفكيكة بس بطريقة خجولة
انشالله موفق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2007)

انا لا لم افهم ما المقصود بالتفكيكية الخجولة...
والتفاصيل الخارجية تمت تطويرها ....ولكن نظرا لانشغالنا في الاشراف علي التنفيذ لم ننتهي من المناظير المطورة.....
وساوافيكم بها باذن الله فور الانتهاء منها


----------



## abu jakob (27 مايو 2007)

بكل صراحة وبدون زعل 
1ـاتنى كل الخير للسودان الشقيق واهله الطيبين
2ـكل الموفقية والنجاح لطاقم المشروع 
3ـما علاقة الفن الحديث بالبيئه والمناخ والعمارة في السودان 
4ـهل تم استغلال الطاقة الشمسية او الطاقات
الطبيعية



5 مع تمنياتي
والتسهيل من عند الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2007)

وما المانع ان يكون في السودان عمارة حديثة ؟؟؟؟
وناك بالفعل محاولات لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية في توليد طاقة متجددة في المبني ولكن المشكلة في وحود شركات تتولي الصيانة واعمال المتابعة وخلافة، وقد تم مراسلة شركات المانية في هذا الشأن ولكن ليس لهم مشروعات بالسودان


----------



## abu jakob (27 مايو 2007)

العمارة الحديثة لا تناقض البناء الجديد
الشكل ,الوظيفة , الموقع ولغة التصميم 
تطلب انسجام متكامل علينا ان نحققه


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (28 مايو 2007)

(ـما علاقة الفن الحديث بالبيئه والمناخ والعمارة في السودان )
لم افهم ماذا تقصد بهذه الجمله؟
الرجاء التوضيح بكل ماهو يسير في العبارات


----------



## م / وليد (29 مايو 2007)

ارجو ان تكون كل المشاكل مع المقاول و التمويل قد حلت حتى تتسارع خطى هذا المشروع و يرى النور باسرع وقت ان شاء الله.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 مايو 2007)

للاسف الشديد مازالت المشكلات تحاصر المشروع من كافة الجوانب، الشركة المنفذه تقوم بدورها في حالة وجود التمويل ثم تتوقف عند توقف التمويل......ولانعلم متي ستحل مشاكل التمويل....والله المستعان


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 مايو 2007)

أسجل إعجابي ..........
مشروع جميل جدا ..... 
وتميز يستحقه مشرفنا الفاضل ..... أسأل الله لك دوام التوفيق والعطاء والإبداع...............
أعجبني شكل المسجد الذي يظهر على يمين المنظور.........


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ عاشق الجنة
اشكر لك كلماتك التي لا استحقها
واعدكم جميعا بنشر صور حديثة من موقع تنفيذ للمشروع


----------



## KHEFIF Med (2 سبتمبر 2007)

voila................................


----------



## حرس العقيدة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .......المشروع جميل جدا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا علي كلماتكم الرقيقة، وادعوا لنا جميعا ان يتحرك المشروع حيث انه تعثر لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتنا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

صراحة لا استطيع القول الا انه هذا مشروع متقن

بشكل رائع عملية وضع الخطوط مبهرة الالوان متناسقة

ترتيب الكتل مناسب مع امكانية التوسع المستقبلي

سلمت يداك استاذي العزيز ولكل من ساهم في هذا الصرح العلمي


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## sail (3 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جيد جدا من حيث توزيع الكتل البنائية 
و قد وفقنا الله اخيرا لزيارة المشروع و الوقوف علية على الطبيعة و اود ان ابدى رائى الصريح حول مواد التشطيب و هو اننى احبذ استخدام الزجاج المضاعف عن الزجاج العاكس 
كما ان الشركة المنفذة هى احدى اكبر الشركات الهندسية فى السودان 
و اسال الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر للاخ Sail والاخ معماري حتي الرمق
وبالنسبة للزجاج المضاعف فمازلنا في مرحلة الهيكل والاعمال الانشائية ونتمني من الله عز وجل ان يعطينا العمر حتي نصل لمرحلة التشطيبات، فللاسف المشروع متأخر عن موعده بنسبة كبيرة جدا علي الرغم من كون الشركة المنفذه اكبر شركة في السودان، ولكن نتيجة لمشكلة التمويل فان التنفيذ يمر بمرحلة تعثر اتمني من الله ان تمر بسرعة ويري المشروع النور لانه وبشهادة الجميع سيضيف الي العاصمة
شكرا مرة اخري للجميع


----------



## kandasha (11 مارس 2008)

و الله ميه ميه و ماشاء الله عليك .
:20: :20: :20:


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (11 مارس 2008)

الاخ احمد حسني انا المهندس صديق من الخرطوم نبارك لك هذا الانجاز والابداع الواضح ونتمنى ان نرى مزيد من البصمات في بلدك الخرطوم كما راينا ابداعات اخوانك في عمارات الشقق الجاهزة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 مارس 2008)

الاخ صديق الطيب علي
اهلا بك، وارجو منك زيارة موقع شركتنا الاستشارية www.idccegypt.com
مع تحياتي وفي انتظار لقاءك عند زيارتي القادمة للخرطوم قريبا باذن الله


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (12 مارس 2008)

الاخ احمد اشكر لك كثيرا دعوتكم لزيارة موقع شركتكم وقد قمت فعلا بزيارته وقد اعجبتني جدا التصاميم با مدرمان وغيرها بما تطور معماري حقيقي وفقكم الله واذا كنت متواجد بالسودان فالموبايل نكرر لك الشكر


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

اخ احمد حسنى رضوان انا بدى اشتغل معاكوا فى الشركة اريد ان اعرف كيفية الاتصال والمحادثة الشخصية
انا م محمد زرمبة ولى اعمال كثيرة على هالمتدى


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله على الشغل الرائع
ولكن ينقص بعض الاظهار


----------



## المهندس/محمود (19 مارس 2008)

مشروع مميز ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا، وانا اعتقد ان بعض الاظهار مطلوب تطويره، ولكننا نركز علي كيفية تنفيذ المشروعات بشكل جيد، واستكمال المعلومات اللازمة لذلك، وهو ما يجعلنا لا نقوم بتطوير اظهار بعض المشروعات، شكرا لكم جميعا علي كلماتكم المشجعة، ودعواتكم لنا حتي يتمكن فريق العمل من تنفيذ الشروع علي وجه مشرف....
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ صديق الطيب علي
لم نسمع منكم منذ فترة طويلة....منذ اخر زيارة لموقع المشروع بالخرطوم


----------



## مهاجر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا القدير .. نشكرك د. أحمد ‎

موضوع مميز ومشاركة ونقاش تعاوني يدار بحكمة وبأيادي متخصصة
‎ ‎
موضوع مميز‎ ‎وجهد تشكر عليه ... أهنئك على هذا الطرح وعلى تقبل الأراء بصدر رحب

بإذن الله تحل مشاكل المشروع التمويلية بأسرع وقت ... وتنتهي من المشروع وترى ثمرة جهدك قريباً

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## م / وليد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكر م احمد يؤسفنى جدا ان يكون التمويل ما زال متعثرا و اتمنى فى هذا الشهر الفضيل ان ييسر الله امر التمويل لكم و ان يستقيم امر المشروع فهو و كما ذكرت اضافة كبيرة للوحة العمرانية فى السودان.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ مهاجر، والاخ وليد
اشكر لكما شعوركما الطيب، وادعو الله ان يتحرك المشروع بعد فترة من السكون.....
وللاسف هناك العديد من المشروعات التي يقوم مكتبنا بالعمل فيها في السودان الشقيق ولكن نظرا للظروف التي يمر بها السودان حاليا، فهذه المشروعات شبه متعثرة اما لاسباب تمويلية او ادارية( من استخراج تراخيص وموافقات...الخ)، وعلي الرغم من احتياج البلاد للعديد من المشروعات التي تخدم قطاعات عديدة الا انني استغرب هذا البطئ الشديد في التنفيذ واتخاذ القرار، فاعطيك اخي وليد مثال: قمنا بالاشتراك في مسابقة محدودة لتصميم الفرع الئيس لاحد المصارف الكبيرة بافريقيا ومقره بالخرطوم، ومازالت اللجنة لم تجتمع منذ شهر مايو وحتي تاريخه.....يا الهي.....4 شهور كاملة لكي تجتمع اللجنة؟؟؟؟فما بالك باتخاذ القرار ثم تنفيذ المشروع.......الله اعلم متي.....؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / وليد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز احمد لا اعتقد يوما ان هناك لجنة ما يمكن ان تقدم لك كل ما تريده فى الزمن الذى تريده و عن نفسى فاننى لا اؤمن بشىء اسمه اللجان و انما اؤمن بالعمل الجماعى و بالشورى و ما يسمى باجتماع الدقائق الخمس عند الامور الكبيرة و الحدث الجلل و اعتقد ان مشكلتنا الحقيقية فى السودان هو ما يسمى باللجان و ارى ان الحل يكمن فى وضع منظومة اجراءات لكل عمل بحيث اذا مر عبر تلك المنظومة يكون الجميع قد اطلعوا عليه سواء بالرفض او الموافقة و يمكن ان يتم ذلك عبر البريد الالكترونى او عبر شبكة المراسلة الداخلية و هناك الكثير من الحلول العصرية الاخرى .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اتفق معك تماما اخي وليد، وانت اكثر مني دراية وخبرة بالسودان، علي اعتبار انك من اهلها الكرماء، رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

نتمني ان نراك م.وليد عند زيارتنا القادمة للخرطزم، وهي قريبة باذن الله
خالص التحيات


----------



## م / وليد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم احمد يشرفنى كثيرا ان نلتقى و تذكر فى وقت سابق ان قدمت لك الدعوة لزيارة المشروع الذى اعمل فيه بمطار الخرطوم من الناحية الشرقية المطلة على شارع عبيد ختم شرق مسجد الخطوط الجوية السودانية حيث تجد المبنى مسورا بسياج من الالواح المعدنية الزرقاء و ستجدنى بالموقع فى اى وقت ان شاء الله و ما عليك سوى ان تسال عن المهندس وليد و بحمد الله فقد شارف العمل بالمشروع على الانتهاء بعد ان تغلبت بفضل الله على كثير من المصاعب التى واجهت المشروع و يتركز العمل الان فى الطرق الداخلية و اعمال الحدائق و الرى ليظهر المشروع بصورته النهائية..
اما اذا كان حضورك الى الخرطوم يمكنك من ان تلبى الدعوة لحضور الافطار السنوى الذى تقيمه جمعية مهندسى الطيران المدنى السودانى يوم 17 رمضان بنادى الطيران بمطار الخرطوم فانه يشرفنى ان ازجى لك الدعوة للحضور .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

باذن الله ازروكم في الموقع عند وصولي للخرطوم،واشكرك علي هذه الدعوة الكريمة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

صور للمشروع من موقع التنفيذ
http://www.idccegypt.com/CMCKH.html


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (17 مايو 2009)

الحمدلله الذي مكنني بعد قرابه العامين من العوده مجددا الي المنتدي
يبدو ان تسجيل احد الاعضاء الجدد باسم يشابهه اسمي الاثر في عدم قدرتي علي الدخول الي المنتدي
غير اني كنت اتحين الفرص للمتابعه
تحياتي د.احمد
واري ان العمل في الموقع متوقف لامنذ اخر زياره لي اليك فيه
تحياتي ونتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 مايو 2009)

الاخ الواثق
للاسف المشروع متوقف لمشاكل في التمويل ولكن باذن الله في الطريق الي الحل قريبا
دعواتك
وسعيد بتواصلك معنا مرة اخري


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الواثق
اتمني ان اراك قريبا في الخرطوم، وقد حاولت الاتصال بك ولكن يبدو ان ارقام الهاتف التي معي غير صحيحه


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م-ايناس (30 أغسطس 2010)

المشروع جميل جدا ان شاء الله حازوره عشان استفيد منه في مشروع تخرجي


----------



## Romantic87 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد المساقط الافقية لهذا المشروع او اي مشروع اخر عن قاعة مؤتمرات دولية


----------



## ims97 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله المشروع عاجبني جدا بس يا ريت المساقط للتوضيح *


----------



## lمحمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------

